# What is resale value of HGVC points



## axil23 (Oct 28, 2016)

Thinking of buying a Timeshare and was wondering what I should aim to pay for a 7000 or a 8400 pts on the resale market. 

Is $6000 for the 7000 and $7000 for the 8400 good value. This is including costs of all transfers and maintenance fees of around $900 on both. Which one offers better value?


----------



## natarajanv (Oct 28, 2016)

If it is Platinum season, then yes.


----------



## axil23 (Oct 28, 2016)

natarajanv said:


> If it is Platinum season, then yes.



Yes both are platinum season. So what is the value for these? Is this a good deal or shall I keep on shopping? Which one offers better value?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 28, 2016)

axil23 said:


> Yes both are platinum season. So what is the value for these? Is this a good deal or shall I keep on shopping? Which one offers better value?



The general rule of thumb is $1 per point is considered a solid value, so yes both of these seem to meet that guideline.

But there are other factors to consider, the maintenance fees for the particular resorts you considering impacts the value as does the location.  

In the end its somewhat subjective.  How many points will you use each year?  Its better to borrow extra points than to have too many, so don't buy too big of a package.


----------



## brp (Oct 28, 2016)

1Kflyerguy said:


> The general rule of thumb is $1 per point is considered a solid value, so yes both of these seem to meet that guideline.
> 
> But there are other factors to consider, the maintenance fees for the particular resorts you considering impacts the value as does the location.



Yes on location. For example, W. 57th (and I know that this is an exception) goes for far more than that rule of thumb.

Cheers.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2016)

brp said:


> Yes on location. For example, W. 57th (and I know that this is an exception) goes for far more than that rule of thumb.
> 
> Cheers.



Not anymore.  W. 57th Street is listed on eBay for $3800.  Not sure how many points, but even if it's a gold season studio, that's close to one dollar a point.  A couple of years ago, you couldn't touch a resale platinum studio at this location for less than $24K.  Now I see Judi Kozlowski listing them for $12,000.  I think all timeshares have greater depreciation than cars, regardless of their location.


----------



## axil23 (Oct 30, 2016)

TheCryptkeeper said:


> I think all timeshares have greater depreciation than cars, regardless of their location.



So if I buy one if the two mentioned above what should I expect to loose on them in say 5 years?


----------



## Jason245 (Oct 30, 2016)

axil23 said:


> So if I buy one if the two mentioned above what should I expect to loose on them in say 5 years?


You should walk into any timeshare purchase with the expectation that the purchase price is a sunk cost you will never recover.  For some of them,  you actually need to add sweetners such as free closing etc.  to dispose of them.   This way if you get anything on the back end you will be more than happy 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2016)

Jason245 said:


> You should walk into any timeshare purchase with the expectation that the purchase price is a sunk cost you will never recover.  For some of them,  you actually need to add sweetners such as free closing etc.  to dispose of them.   This way if you get anything on the back end you will be more than happy
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk





So true.  Don't expect to get your initial investment returned.  If you're okay with that plus yearly costs, then go for it.  But regardless of location, or what anyone tells you, a time share is like a car or electronics and rarely appreciates or even maintains value.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brp (Nov 1, 2016)

TheCryptkeeper said:


> Not anymore.  W. 57th Street is listed on eBay for $3800.  Not sure how many points, but even if it's a gold season studio, that's close to one dollar a point.  A couple of years ago, you couldn't touch a resale platinum studio at this location for less than $24K.  Now I see Judi Kozlowski listing them for $12,000.  I think all timeshares have greater depreciation than cars, regardless of their location.



People can list for what they want. The question is - what is the ROFR point? I know it will be above the $3800, so no one will get it for that. I've also seen Judi list for below the then-current ROFR. But I have no idea where it is now. It was up in the range you mention a couple of years ago. With the limits on resale availability in New York, I don't expect it do drop too much. But it doesn't matter either way.

BTW, just looked at Judi's site now, and I don't see anything below $19.5K. The listings look about the same as a couple of years ago. I'm not thinking that prices there have actually gone down much, if at all 


Cheers.


----------



## axil23 (Nov 2, 2016)

Jason245 said:


> You should walk into any timeshare purchase with the expectation that the purchase price is a sunk cost you will never recover.  For some of them,  you actually need to add sweetners such as free closing etc.  to dispose of them.   This way if you get anything on the back end you will be more than happy
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



Do you mean that in 5 years time I will have to give them away free? I thought since I was buying resale the major depreciation had all ready taken place?


----------



## presley (Nov 2, 2016)

axil23 said:


> Do you mean that in 5 years time I will have to give them away free? I thought since I was buying resale the major depreciation had all ready taken place?



They depreciate every year. You may or may not be able to sell them in 5 years. You may need to give them away. There's no way of telling right now. You need to think about the value of using them and assume you'll net zero at the end. If you are able to get any of your money back through a sale, consider that a bonus.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 2, 2016)

axil23 said:


> Do you mean that in 5 years time I will have to give them away free? I thought since I was buying resale the major depreciation had all ready taken place?


It isn't a depreciation issue.. it is an uncertainty issue. For example.   2 years ago club Intrawest points were worth something. . Now people are practically giving them away.  If you walk into a deal expecting to walk away with something when you sell/liquidate you are making a big assumption that might not pan out. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## axil23 (Nov 2, 2016)

Jason245 said:


> It isn't a depreciation issue.. it is an uncertainty issue. For example.   2 years ago club Intrawest points were worth something. . Now people are practically giving them away.  If you walk into a deal expecting to walk away with something when you sell/liquidate you are making a big assumption that might not pan out.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



Do any of you have any experience with Anantara timeshare scheme? They seem to offer HGVC properties too. Is that better value? My friend bought 9000 points for $25,000 which I found high.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 2, 2016)

axil23 said:


> Do any of you have any experience with Anantara timeshare scheme? They seem to offer HGVC properties too. Is that better value? My friend bought 9000 points for $25,000 which I found high.



Anantara is a HGVC partner is Asia and New Zealand.  You can book those resorts directly from HGVC, and I assume Anantara owners can book HGVC resort.  I am not aware of you being able to buy HGVC resorts / points directly from them..   If you can buy from them, i suspect you would buy one of their resorts that is then worth X number of HGVC points if you book with HGVC.

A couple of big risks with that strategy would be that the partnership could change or even dissolve.. much like the relationship with club Intrawest did.  The other risk would be currency risk, as your MF would be based in another currency..


----------



## axil23 (Nov 2, 2016)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Anantara is a HGVC partner is Asia and New Zealand.  You can book those resorts directly from HGVC, and I assume Anantara owners can book HGVC resort.  I am not aware of you being able to buy HGVC resorts / points directly from them..   If you can buy from them, i suspect you would buy one of their resorts that is then worth X number of HGVC points if you book with HGVC.
> 
> A couple of big risks with that strategy would be that the partnership could change or even dissolve.. much like the relationship with club Intrawest did.  The other risk would be currency risk, as your MF would be based in another currency..



Thank you for your quick reply.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Nov 3, 2016)

Would $24,000 for 9,600 points at Sunrise Lodge be too much then. Platinum ski season for a 3br premium, including wk 52? What's the advantage of buying at the location we are planning to use?
Thanks!


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 3, 2016)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> Would $24,000 for 9,600 points at Sunrise Lodge be too much then. Platinum ski season for a 3br premium, including wk 52? What's the advantage of buying at the location we are planning to use?
> Thanks!



I don't follow prices at Sunrise Lodge, so can't comment if that price is good or not.  But can say that some locations do carry a premium over others.  For example units a true beachfront resort like Hilton Hawaiian Village typically sell for a premium over Las Vegas or Orlando.

 You do get home resort advantage in terms of when you can reserve.  A 3 bedroom Week 52 at a ski resort would seem popular to me.  Its quite possible that may very difficult or impossible to book as a club reservation if you don't own there.

The unit you are looking at a fixed week?  That would make it a guaranteed reservation, and would drive the price up over a standard floating week.


----------

